# Pheasant Hunt



## Titleistman (Oct 20, 2014)

Had a great time hunting with my two boys and wife. Was able to limit out.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Very nice! Your the poster guy for getting your family involved. I wish I was as successful at that. BTW I found out I work with your sister in law Lisa. She showed me a picture of your bull the other day and I immediately realized I had seen the picture before on here.


----------



## Titleistman (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah it's a small world. She would always tell me about a friend she had at work who also hunts and tell me the stories about it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats a good looking group!!


----------

